# Diabetic coding - If a pt is diabetic



## vergor (Mar 27, 2013)

If a pt is diabetic and they have low blood sugar, and that is all i know.
would it be coded 251.2 and 250.9x


----------



## kumeena (Mar 27, 2013)

How about 250.80?


----------



## vergor (Mar 27, 2013)

i thought about that, but wouldn't i have to use an manifestation code also


----------



## kumeena (Mar 27, 2013)

If patient has any symptoms  (Fatigue, dizziness, etc.,) you can use along with 250.80


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 27, 2013)

no you cannot code what has not been documented, a diabetic with a low blood sugar would be coded as a 250.00 unless you have documentation that they are type 1.  You cannot assume out of control, or that they have any complication as none has yet to be documented.


----------



## KaylaR2007 (May 15, 2013)

You would code 250.0X and 251.2 if hypoglycemia is documented and supported.  If they make a link with diabetic hypoglycemia, then you would use 250.8X


----------



## mitchellde (May 15, 2013)

the hypoglycemia must be documented by the physician, a coder is not allowed to code from a lab report as it has had no diagnostic interpretation.  so a low blood sugar is not coded until the provider makes a statement regarding the result, not even abnormal lab as a coder may not be the one to determine what is abnormal.


----------



## kumeena (May 16, 2013)

Hi ,

In ED setting doctor wrote diabetes, hypoglycemia both as diagnosis. I know we can not code hyypo/hyperglycemia if patient already established dx "diabetes".

Can you suggest what is the right code? Most of the time patient come to ED with Hypo or hypeglycemia and doctor writes same as diagnois.

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## tharal (May 22, 2013)

If the physician documents hypoglycemia along with diabetes, we will code 250.80 (diabetic hypoglycemia NOS), but we cannot assume the low blood sugar as hypogycemia until the physician states that. If the documentation is only low blood sugar with diabetes, 250.00 only  be using.

Thara L CPC H


----------

